# Garage gym set up



## Neoteny

Set up a gym in my garage, and loving it.

Pic taken about 6 months back, more metal in there now


----------



## big pete

looking good, even got the headroom for standing press


----------



## Syko

That looks sweet

Wish i had the space for that kind of thing


----------



## Guest

Ah, man. I'm jealous.

How much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Thunderstruck

Thats really impressive good work that man. best bit is you can train your **** off then put your workout clothes straight in the washing machine, you've thought of everything :thumb:


----------



## RobJ

Thats awesome, I'd love a set up like that.

My bench is currently in the bedroom since I moved into a flat (and often coated in our lasses f*ck*ng clothes) and my beloved heavy bag is stuck in storage in the loft at the rents house


----------



## nelly1972

Nice set up, plenty of room to hang some gymnastic rings........


----------



## Neoteny

big pete said:


> looking good, even got the headroom for standing press


Loads of room - the roof is higher than it looks in the pic


----------



## Neoteny

mb75 said:


> Ah, man. I'm jealous.
> 
> How much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?


well the olympic bench was on ebay for £70, the squat stands about £80

and the weight bought over the years, used to have that lot in a bedroom - however moved into a house share and got dibs on the garage


----------



## Neoteny

nelly1972 said:


> Nice set up, plenty of room to hang some gymnastic rings........


True, and all I need is a nice lady to practice


----------



## aben

I have a set up in my garage too....i love training in there! Ill have to post a couple of pics up


----------



## Medermit

Looks great mate, nice setup.


----------



## TAT 70

Nice looking set up mate.

I cant do overhead in my garage i`m gutted


----------



## asmustard

Nice set up.

wish i could use my garage. roof is too low and it is full of mountain bikes.


----------



## Gym-pig

A power rack would be a sound investment


----------



## Neoteny

Gym-pig said:


> A power rack would be a sound investment


I am getting one either this month or next - not too keen on the squat stands - so getting a rack


----------



## Guest

How come you're not so keen on the squat stands? I have them on my list of things that I want to buy.


----------



## Greyphantom

I have a garage set up too and its the bees dangly bits... just got a bench that has lat tower and precher attachment and can do incl, dec and flat... plus it has a decent set of uprights that act as a squat rack (plus seated mil press etc)... def getting a power rack though as it will hold more weight and allow more security in the squat and bench... dont use the lat or preacher attachments as doing 5x5...


----------



## aben

I have a squat stand (the marcy one) and it works just fine! Greyphantom.....is the lat attachment for the bodymax benches? Whats it like?


----------



## Greyphantom

Cannot for the life of me remember what my bench is called but its a weider 575 or something... it works very very well tbh... I have only had it up to around 80 or 85 kg (rated at around 70kg) but it does well... due to the pulley system (what there is thats to say) its harder work than a proper lat pulldown machine in a gym which I could do 120 easily on when doing 50 on the attachment...


----------



## jay631

Nice very, nice indeed


----------



## N666T

ive been looking at a few home made squat racks on the net , pretty good ones as well , looking at £50 if made from wood


----------



## aben

You can pick up a decent one from the net for around 100 quid.....I think id rather pay more and trust it tbh


----------



## Neoteny

I agree, nothing wrong with the marcy stands I have, i just dont like them - I have huge balance issues (being deaf) and have missed the stops a few times, lol, so a rack would be my safest bet ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff

A rack is all you ever need imo. Would love to get a power rack and oly weights on finance if i had the room. Dont think i would ever go to the gym lol


----------



## Hard Trainer

Grrr! (Jelious)

It must be so nice to train on your own or with a mate or two with the place being packed!


----------



## Neoteny

Yeah it is good - sometimes i wish I had someone to train with for drive - but most of my mates never come back after training with me....

...Something to do with not being able to move thier arms for a while...


----------



## Hard Trainer

Haha, ******* ey?


----------



## Smitch

Tumble dryer's seen better days. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Looking good mate.

Im about to do this to try and save money on gym fees.

Im now looking for equipment.. gutted I havent go the head room that you have


----------



## Neoteny

Smitch said:


> Tumble dryer's seen better days. :lol:


ha ha its a bloody good one


----------



## Neoteny

Got a squat rack coming in a week and also some more weight and bars - so Ill put an updated photo up when done ;-)


----------



## RickMiller

Nice work! I'd love my own gym but I live in an apartment so no chance


----------



## Rotsocks

Nice.

One of my mates has got a great set up in his garage .

He is handy with the welder so has made his own lat pull down,base pulley row mc etc.

The only down side is that the dumbels he made tend to rust so if you dont close your eyes and top of press when bells clanged together you got an eye full of rust!!


----------



## edwards1990

looks a lot better than mine. I train in my garage but its FULL of sh!t. Got a bench that allows incline press, leg extensions and curls, squat rack, couple of barbells and dumbells, pipe for widegrip pullups, close grip pullups, lots of plates strewn about the place haha. Other than that theres a speedball, reaction ball, rowing machine, cross trainer, freezer, stella, carling, j20 and toolboxes cluttering it up. Needs a good cleanout


----------



## Jecko

Tis a nice clean setup there. Have some nice height too, unlike mine.

I have a log cabin in the garden, multi gym, bench and cross trainer.

I mean, it couldn't even fit a squat rack in most probably with the height  .


----------



## Neoteny

Thought I'd post some new photos - just got a new squat rack, some bars and weights (still waiting for the weights though!)


----------



## jamieadams

Sweat man. I'm gonna get a gym going in my garage as well! Got a load of cr*p in there at the minute but think i might just rent a storage unit and throw it all in there to free up the space. Then, BOOM, got a large area to turn into a gym!

Thanks for the inspiration dude!


----------



## Greyphantom

got a new set up in mine now... will take some new pics and post them up, got a power rack, new texas power bar and some more weights... going to be getting some more in at the end of the month as will need them soon... pics to follow this afternoon...


----------



## Soul keeper

Neoteny shame you live so far away cause id come round for a training session lol


----------



## Soul keeper

I have set up in my garage aswell, Power rack and Olympic weights, couple of Benches and a eliptical trainer.


----------



## aben

I have just bought a power rack for mine in the last month, also just got 2 x 2metre lengths of chain totally 24 kilos from a local ironmongers! 70 quid instead of the stupid prices you see on the internet! All I need now is a swiss bar and im done with mine. Ill get some pics up when im done!


----------



## Greyphantom

just a couple of pics of my little place... since I put on new doors (side opening instead of up and over) I have much more room... does all I want it too...


----------



## aben

Got the same rack and bench in mine...how do you find it? Ive been adding bit s and bobs over time such as gymnastics rings, hex bar, power bag, chains etc etc


----------



## -Jack-

me and my mate kitted out his garage in much that same way. i recond it cost us less that £100 each.

With a heavy bag, bench precher curl, chin up bar and ab crunch bench. Two straight bars, EZ bar, tri cept bar and ober 200 KG of weight.

EBAY IS AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

aben said:


> Got the same rack and bench in mine...how do you find it? Ive been adding bit s and bobs over time such as gymnastics rings, hex bar, power bag, chains etc etc


is that for me? if it is I find it awesome... rack and bench work beautifully and has room for a load more... am going to get some chains and bands eventually... prob in the next few months... got the dip bars to go with it too...


----------



## aben

Yeah sorry that was for you...I got the dip bars...work very well too as you'd expect! The cahins are great, good for adding weight to pull ups and dips too! Dont get them off the net though bc you'll get your pants pulled down. I went to a local ironmongers, 2 x 2metre lengths (12kg's each) for £70


----------



## Greyphantom

aben said:


> Yeah sorry that was for you...I got the dip bars...work very well too as you'd expect! The cahins are great, good for adding weight to pull ups and dips too! Dont get them off the net though bc you'll get your pants pulled down. I went to a local ironmongers, 2 x 2metre lengths (12kg's each) for £70


cool, yeah I am looking at getting some chains either through iron mongers or a wreckers yard or even from a mate who works at a skip company and get some old ones from a truck... dip bars work better than I thought tbh... the chin bars too... was very impressed with the whole set up...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I got chains from B+Q quite cheaply. I also got loads from the back of a local lifting gear supplies place.The guy who worked there actually thanked me for taking it!!(stuff that fails the strength testing).

I know a guy who lives locally who likes welding for cash in the evenings so i get him to make stuff i think i need. I make it out of wood(at work) and he replicates it out of steel.


----------



## Lukeg

Greyphantom said:


> just a couple of pics of my little place... since I put on new doors (side opening instead of up and over) I have much more room... does all I want it too...
> 
> View attachment 56921
> View attachment 56922


Is this the boymax delux setup from powerhouse?

If so I'm taking delivery of that tomorrow, how is it?


----------



## joe.b

nicw set up mate...i think someone should start a "whos got the best home setup" thread,always nice to piccys of peoples efforts


----------



## Greyphantom

Lukeg said:


> Is this the boymax delux setup from powerhouse?
> 
> If so I'm taking delivery of that tomorrow, how is it?


its this one http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php with the cf 430 FID bench and some 20kg plates... its freaking awesome mate... way better than I expected it to be... took me about 3-4 hours to put it together but easy enough mate... thats the rack and the bench with the cabling and all... you will NOT be disappointed mate...



joe.b said:


> nicw set up mate...i think someone should start a "whos got the best home setup" thread,always nice to piccys of peoples efforts


thanks mate it does me well... has everything I need to train everything I need...


----------



## Lukeg

Greyphantom said:


> its this one http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php with the cf 430 FID bench and some 20kg plates... its freaking awesome mate... way better than I expected it to be... took me about 3-4 hours to put it together but easy enough mate... thats the rack and the bench with the cabling and all... you will NOT be disappointed mate...
> 
> thanks mate it does me well... has everything I need to train everything I need...


I'm getting the exact same thing but with 100kg weights thrown in


----------



## Wells

Lucky you've got a roof. All of my shXts outdoors. Bench, rack, cables and weights. Although last year when it was snowing and I was out squatting... I felt pretty hardcore. ;-)

Good set up though man.


----------



## Greyphantom

Lukeg said:


> I'm getting the exact same thing but with 100kg weights thrown in


you will need to get more weights... trust me  then you will need to get the extra grip handles and then... and then... lol it never stops...


----------



## Greyphantom

Wells said:


> Lucky you've got a roof. All of my shXts outdoors. Bench, rack, cables and weights. Although last year when it was snowing and I was out squatting... I felt pretty hardcore. ;-)
> 
> Good set up though man.


roof is good but last year through the snows our door was fvcked and it was well cold...


----------



## synthasize

bench looks really solid for £70!

another thing which might be a good addition if you havent already got one is a chin/widegrip pullup/dipping thing, you can get them that bolt onto the wall and have the parallel dipping bars, the close bars for hammer chins and the wide ones for pullups

awesome garage mate!


----------



## Neoteny

synthasize said:


> bench looks really solid for £70!
> 
> another thing which might be a good addition if you havent already got one is a chin/widegrip pullup/dipping thing, you can get them that bolt onto the wall and have the parallel dipping bars, the close bars for hammer chins and the wide ones for pullups
> 
> awesome garage mate!


I use the squat rack for that - helps being a short **** - I just place a bar at the top rung and use it for gravity boot work and as a chin bar - however will be getting a more solid one to fit to the wall.

Also getting a leg press/curl machine as I destroyed the last one lol

And some more weight


----------



## powerhousepeter

I have a set up at home, love it!!


----------



## treecreeper

i have a garage gym set up myself  i love it , my training as turned around and for the best, loads of equipment and lots of unusall bits, train there with 2 very close friends and some hardcore training goes on, ill get some pics taken and get my daughter to upload onto the site for me as i havent got a clue how to lol garage gyms, basement gyms, gyms in your celler o whatever to me they seem more spit and sawdust, more hardcore, alot of these commercial gyms now are crap, anyway boys train hard, ill get them pics up soon and if any of you are passing my way you welcome to drop in and take a look.


----------



## Valknut

Neoteny said:


> Set up a gym in my garage, and loving it.
> 
> Pic taken about 6 months back, more metal in there now


Sweet.

Mine is a cluttered mess at the moment.


----------



## treecreeper

Gym setup pics


----------



## Neoteny

New addition to the gym


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

I also train at home in my garage with this http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/strength/impulse-dual-use-adjustable-pulley.html and this http://www.bodysolid.co.uk/Shop-by-Product/Freeweight-Systems/Body-Solid-Multi-Press-Rack-GPR370__p-784-823-96.aspx

Got about 220kg of weight and so far not needed any more


----------



## robc1985

Neoteny said:


> New addition to the gym
> 
> View attachment 60450
> 
> 
> View attachment 60451


I also have this bench in my garage gym. What do you think? Had to send first one back because it was very unstable. Second one is better but IMO I still think it could have been made better. Preacher/leg attachment can be wobbly too


----------



## BatemanLondon

was in Mens Fitness when they did an article about home gyms... obviously its used for MMA / Boxing etc


----------



## SASUK

Sorting my Gym out in the Back of our shop soon. getting sick of public gyms and figured if im sat in a shop all day might aswell have something to do


----------



## Neoteny

robc1985 said:


> I also have this bench in my garage gym. What do you think? Had to send first one back because it was very unstable. Second one is better but IMO I still think it could have been made better. Preacher/leg attachment can be wobbly too


I got it from powerhouse - who misinformed me prior to buying it - they have been pretty rubbish - wont be going to them again.

Its not too bad - not entirely stable due to front being quite narrow - however might modify that.

Not fully tried it out yet - however any issues they can deal with it.


----------



## Neoteny

BatemanLondon said:


> was in Mens Fitness when they did an article about home gyms... obviously its used for MMA / Boxing etc


Nice, I like that!


----------



## Neoteny

robc1985 said:


> I also have this bench in my garage gym. What do you think? Had to send first one back because it was very unstable. Second one is better but IMO I still think it could have been made better. Preacher/leg attachment can be wobbly too


Got it purely for legs and also incline/decline option


----------



## BatemanLondon

SASUK said:


> Sorting my Gym out in the Back of our shop soon. getting sick of public gyms and figured if im sat in a shop all day might aswell have something to do


be careful how you go about this , as the council tried to make me do a 'change of use' on my garage ...


----------



## robc1985

Neoteny said:


> I got it from powerhouse - who misinformed me prior to buying it - they have been pretty rubbish - wont be going to them again.
> 
> Its not too bad - not entirely stable due to front being quite narrow - however might modify that.
> 
> Not fully tried it out yet - however any issues they can deal with it.


Powerhouse are shocking! Also missed 40kg worth of weights then the delivered. They are very poor. Won't use again either


----------



## Greyphantom

never had a problem with powerhouse myself... only had about 3 deliveries though...


----------



## treecreeper

watsons gym equipment and strengthshop uk, found them very good, quick, top quality, and very reasonable


----------



## Neoteny

robc1985 said:


> Powerhouse are shocking! Also missed 40kg worth of weights then the delivered. They are very poor. Won't use again either


Yeah, both deliveries I had have had issues, first time they didnt deliver 40kg of weight, and said they was out of stock, however took a day off for delivery so they could have dropped an email. Secondly I was misinformed about the bench which resulted in buying weights I didnt need.

And to top it off they didnt really care


----------



## retro-mental

Ahhh you little show off !!!!!


----------



## robc1985

Neoteny said:


> Yeah, both deliveries I had have had issues, first time they didnt deliver 40kg of weight, and said they was out of stock, however took a day off for delivery so they could have dropped an email. Secondly I was misinformed about the bench which resulted in buying weights I didnt need.
> 
> And to top it off they didnt really care


When they did send my missing weights they sent the 10kg as a normal bar one, not Olympic. They are shocking! Haven't replied to my complaint or sweet fa


----------



## BatemanLondon

Has anyone made and sandbags for lifting ? shouldering and things like that , obviously Rosstraining.com has some good things for training from home. I have quite a few things from JC Santana, bands and grip stuff which helps a lot


----------



## Neoteny

robc1985 said:


> When they did send my missing weights they sent the 10kg as a normal bar one, not Olympic. They are shocking! Haven't replied to my complaint or sweet fa


AS long as they get sales, they dont care otherwise.


----------



## achilles88

very nice set up mate


----------



## Neoteny

Moving in two weeks to a slightly smaller garage, so that is gonna be fun


----------



## ashmo

Could do with a garage set up my self hmmmm might have to use the shed haha


----------



## Neoteny

Slightly smaller garage - simular set up...


----------



## RAWRAB

great set up wish i had that


----------



## Tassotti

Neoteny said:


> Slightly smaller garage - simular set up...


Too many gardening tools for my liking


----------



## big steve

my garage is strictly for one thing, the wagon!


----------



## mark22

It's been a while I been meaning to show my lifting area







Was that £700 ish deal if anyone saw it then you know where, I rate it is very solid if you are considering, 140kg Oly set a very decent rack and bench and the lat attachment.


----------



## chezzer

above - you wanna get cable tv in there too. Have the boys round for the footy! iron and footy!


----------



## Muscle

Where can I get a cheap dumbbell set 1-50kg?


----------



## Guest

Muscle said:


> Where can I get a cheap dumbbell set 1-50kg?


You said cheap.....

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/310253934752?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## mark22

chezzer said:


> above - you wanna get cable tv in there too. Have the boys round for the footy! iron and footy!


Haha yeah the sofa was there before I put the rack in, it's a bit low and I have had trouble getting up again after leg day.


----------



## BatemanLondon

I have an mma gym in my garage, just bought a bench and a static bike...


----------



## Tassotti

mark22 said:


> It's been a while I been meaning to show my lifting area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that £700 ish deal if anyone saw it then you know where, I rate it is very solid if you are considering, 140kg Oly set a very decent rack and bench and the lat attachment.


Dude, either you need to do some tiling, or you bought far too many for the tiling job already done


----------



## Muscle

R0B said:


> You said cheap.....
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/310253934752?var=lv<yp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


lol I mean a fixed set but i'm not willing to pay 3k


----------



## mark22

Tassotti said:


> Dude, either you need to do some tiling, or you bought far too many for the tiling job already done


Those were sat at the back of the garage for a long time, now waiting to be taken to the tip.


----------



## Tassotti

mark22 said:


> Those were sat at the back of the garage for a long time, now waiting to be taken to the tip.


You could do with one of these

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf396aw-olympic-bar-and-weight-stand.php


----------



## Diegouru

Setting my own gym in the garage. I will upload pics as soon as possible....


----------



## Prince Adam

Greyphantom said:


> just a couple of pics of my little place... since I put on new doors (side opening instead of up and over) I have much more room... does all I want it too...
> 
> View attachment 56921
> View attachment 56922


hi there, nice set up. tell me about your flooring, where you get your mat from????


----------



## badly_dubbed

Nice here's my home gym...


----------



## Tassotti

where did you get your mirror Dave?


----------



## badly_dubbed

From a member on here paddy155


----------



## StrongmanBrixDK

I'm about to open my own strenght and strongmancenter here in Denmark 

Gonna be awesome !!!

I used to have all my gear in the garage too, but i've had many request on opening a center, so here we go ;-)


----------

